# Outside Inside



## Iain Sutherland (28 Jun 2013)

What happens when you have spare time and spare hardscape.
Free time 28.06 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

 used weeds from thegarden, maidenhair fern and a few aquatics.


So moved over to flickr too but cant figure out how to embed the image rather than link...??


----------



## Ady34 (28 Jun 2013)

What a little beauty!
Like that a lot.


----------



## Iain Sutherland (28 Jun 2013)

Thanks Ady, wabi without the drying out issues.  I need to make 3 for work as we spend £600 a month on flower arrangements around the hotel lobby, me and my big mouth suggested that i could do something as nice for no monthly outlay.... only they need to be twice the size.
Now i need to start researching and experimenting with terrestrial plants.  Can see me picking Darrels brain soon


----------



## aliclarke86 (28 Jun 2013)

Boo the picture is gone? I get "sorry page cannot be found"

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Mike Edwardes (28 Jun 2013)

You can embed Flickr images using the image link itself rather than the photo page, so http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3817/9160354500_5e1aedb2f9_o.jpg becomes:






Right-click on the photo on Flickr to get the image link.


----------



## Iain Sutherland (28 Jun 2013)

thanks mike but im on a mac for the first time which doesnt have a right click lol


----------



## Mike Edwardes (28 Jun 2013)

Buy yourself a £5 two button mouse from eBay 

But in the meantime, Control-click on the photo is the same thing as right click.


----------



## Ian Holdich (28 Jun 2013)

Looks lovely mate!


----------



## aliclarke86 (28 Jun 2013)

This is beautiful if you will be having these on display it will be amazing

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Ady34 (29 Jun 2013)

Iain Sutherland said:


> thanks mike but im on a mac for the first time which doesnt have a right click lol


You can set the mouse up to right click ......I was messing around one day and found it, it really annoyed me too! I'm sure its in mouse settings but I can't remember exactly! Think its in system preferences in the mouse option.
You can use control click too as Mike says but that's just not what we've been tuned to do 
Bet you can't wait to get 'flower arranging' in the lobby  :0


----------



## Iain Sutherland (29 Jun 2013)

Ian Holdich said:


> Looks lovely mate!


 


aliclarke86 said:


> This is beautiful if you will be having these on display it will be amazing


Cheers guys, i hope it will look pretty cool, GM wanted an aquarium but no suitable location 



Ady34 said:


> Bet you can't wait to get 'flower arranging' in the lobby  :0


oh dear lol if someone had told me a couple of years ago id be 'flower arranging' id have died laughing.

Mac - i can copy link info, then paste into the thread but it comes up like Free time 28.06 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!  this rather than an embedded image so what am i doing wrong?


----------



## Ian Holdich (29 Jun 2013)

You need the HTML code...it's another drop down on Flickr.


----------



## Iain Sutherland (29 Jun 2013)

Outside Inside 28.06.13 by iainsutherland24, on Flickr


----------



## Iain Sutherland (29 Jun 2013)

woohoo.   Ok for any other technophobes out there this is how i did it...
click share icon
click grab HTML code
choose size wanted
click to change to BBCode
copy paste that code into thread


----------



## aliclarke86 (29 Jun 2013)

Wahey!! 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------

